

Windows 8 Bugs Plaguing Microsoft, Intel CEO Said to Tell Staff - mtgx
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-09-25/windows-8-bugs-plaguing-microsoft-intel-ceo-said-to-tell-staff

======
jgeorge
"so-called drivers"?

I've already ranted once today on the declining quality of tech news, so I'm
just going to go sit in a corner and weep softly to myself this time.

